# What is considered "too cold" for a Lab



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking for some input on what you guys think is "too cold" for a dog to duck hunt.....specifically for a dog that spends most nights inside the house.

Thanks


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the rule of thumb is if it is too cold for you, then then its too cold for the dog. I usually know when it is too cold for a lab when my lab friends calls come in earlier in the week and more frequently to invite me and request I bring a Chessie.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

jpws said:


> Looking for some input on what you guys think is "too cold" for a dog to duck hunt.....specifically for a dog that spends most nights inside the house.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the dog. The dog will tell you when it's too cold to do it's job. If they curl up and "nest" and are shivering heavily, It's time to go. You can extend their time in the field by using a vest, not allowing them to get in the water until there's a bird down, and drying them off with a shammy between retrieves. A good wind break will be a godsend to both of you! Good luck!-Paul


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I hold off on training when I worry about my dog freezing his vocal cords and throat in extremely cold weather, like -20 or colder. As for hunting, I just watch the dog, but I can't remember it being too cold to hunt ducks, at some point all water is frozen and no ducks are flying, at least up here in Montana. Actually right now it is -10 with a wind blowing and the river has frozen solid. Question is, will there be any birds left when it thaws in a few weeks? I'm guessing, no.

John


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

-13 was not too cold for SD pheasant hunt, dogs thought it was much warmer even though the hunters didn't


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey John, Have you seen Flathead lake. We were in Polson this morning and all you can see is ice. Pretty amazing. It was -4 at my house in Ronan last night and got all the way up to 5 today.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

RetrieverNation said:


> ....I usually know when it is too cold for a lab when my lab friends calls come in earlier in the week and more frequently to invite me and request I bring a Chessie......


 It'd have to be a cold day in hell too...................:twisted:


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

You know its too cold when your dog gives you a "no go" when you open the door to let them go out and air


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Another factor ....is how you prepare your dogs gear. Do you consider what keeps them warm,like you do when you get your gear ready the night before? My dogs vest is as important to her as my socks are to me ( her vest stays in my wader bag), from there its a Sham-wow and anything else I think she might need, will she have access to a heater? consider how /where the dog will be at during the hunt and if I can ensure she will be at least on dry ground in between retrievers.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> -13 was not too cold for SD pheasant hunt, dogs thought it was much warmer even though the hunters didn't



Hope you're hunting where there are birds. There are some up here but not enough to get me out to hunt in this weather...


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

On really cold days I try to drop 4-6 birds before sending him out. Instead of sending him out for every single dropped.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Hope you're hunting where there are birds. There are some up here but not enough to get me out to hunt in this weather...


We had a good day, just cold


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

jpws said:


> Looking for some input on what you guys think is "too cold" for a dog to duck hunt.....specifically for a dog that spends most nights inside the house.
> 
> Thanks


When everything is frozen like here, then I head to the fields to hunt. I just gather wheat stubble and place in the dog blind. They are happy campers. 

Edit to post: I might occasionally have a dog's paw freese up in which case I cut the hairs between the paws to prevent that.


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)

FOrtunately for me i'm not the one swimming ( i hope) so not a valid comparison. It is supposed to be -1, so we will have to head to the "big water" that won't be frozen.....It'd not be the most convenient thing to get all the way out - 15 minute boat ride, setup decoys....to find out the pup is miserable. So, i think i've made the executive decison to not take her, despite have a custom fitted jacket. Dont want the first duck of the year to be a negative experience....even though she had a BALL playing in the snow today for the first time.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I hunted in wheat fields when it was 6 below the day before yesterday and dogs had no problem. They did though get plenty of exercise retrieving geese.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I just went out and jump shot a creek at -2 degrees F today. I had a vest on my dog and she had to swim across the small creek a few times on retrieves. I got a triple and she went across and back through the creek 3 times. Then she ran around like crazy and rolled and then looked at me like lets get some more. We were walking in grass so her feet were good. Sometimes on the river at neg temps her feet stick to the rocks. She was moving a lot today so she was fine. Any colder and I am probably sitting at home.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

dogcommand said:


> Hey John, Have you seen Flathead lake. We were in Polson this morning and all you can see is ice. Pretty amazing. It was -4 at my house in Ronan last night and got all the way up to 5 today.


Hi Janet, Good to hear from you. I see your pictures on the evening news every now and then and think about you. Yes, it's cold and Flathead Lake could totally freeze if this keeps up for another week. They told us that it freezes over every decade or so when we moved here in 91. It came close in 97 but then a big wind picked up a caused waves which broke up the ice. We woke up to -21 this morning, a high of -4 today and slowly warming from here, but still minus numbers as late as Wednesday.

I hope you are warm and healthy, we miss seeing you at the trials.

John


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

It was 9 above this am my dog made 3 retrieves. She had a vest on but sat on the bank 4 hrs no problem. I did dry her off after each retrieve.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Shawn how does that sham-wow work? Is it the same as a shammy rag?


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

John Robinson said:


> Hi Janet, Good to hear from you. I see your pictures on the evening news every now and then and think about you. Yes, it's cold and Flathead Lake could totally freeze if this keeps up for another week. They told us that it freezes over every decade or so when we moved here in 91. It came close in 97 but then a big wind picked up a caused waves which broke up the ice. We woke up to -21 this morning, a high of -4 today and slowly warming from here, but still minus numbers as late as Wednesday.
> 
> I hope you are warm and healthy, we miss seeing you at the trials.
> 
> John


Wow, -21!! I couldn't imagine that. People just don't realize how tough dogs are if conditioned properly. 

OP, It doesn't get that cold where we hunt but you will see ice and some mornings in the teens and occasionally single digits. The most important thing is condition the dogs for this weather. In other words, don't let them be couch potatoes and then throw them out in it. Take them outside for extended amounts of time on a regular basis. Builds up the coat and they get use to it. If you have to leave the dog, leave it in a pen outside where it can become accustomed to the weather.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> Shawn how does that sham-wow work? Is it the same as a shammy rag?


they work great for many purposes, I carry a couple of different sizes, but the large ones will help you disperse water off a dog better then a regular towel and then you can ring them out and you wont get stuck with a big wet terry cloth mess....They also work well as a personal towel when you are backpacking in for an elk hunt


----------

